# Cool artist- Masha D'yans



## Maysie (Jun 30, 2009)

Masha D'yans does the most amazing watercolors I have ever seen! I saw this colorful print at urban outfitters some time ago and I had to have it:







Since then I have ordered this print:






and a number of greeting cards. Here are some of my favorites-






The cute little birdies seem to be a theme?


























You can check out more, if you'd like, at FINE ART PRINTS AND POSTERS : MASHA D'YANS DESIGN online store

or

Search Results: GreetQ

What do you think of her style? Would you hang any of these in your home?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, those are really groovy. I'd totally have pics like that in my house!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like her work and yes I would put some up. They are really colorful.


----------



## candygalore (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful work.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 1, 2009)

I love her artwork - I'd definately have a few of her watercolours in my home.


----------



## whitesugurgirl (Jul 1, 2009)

My favorites are the ones with the girls being blown away holding their umbrellas.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 1, 2009)

I love those! I want to get a few now totally my taste!


----------



## Karren (Jul 1, 2009)

I love those!! Bet my wife would like one for her birthday. Yeah!! Thanks Maysie


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 1, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! I would definitely put some up at our house.


----------



## Darla (Jul 5, 2009)

those are kind of nice


----------

